# Is this quote from Azom (1.2 lakhs), worth it?



## parashar91 (Nov 26, 2016)

Hi guys
I've been looking for a gaming laptop for a while now, post-graduation. I havent played a major AAA title in 5 years and now that I'm back in Kolkata and at home, I'd like to kick back and pursue my favourite hobby - hardcore gaming.

Budget: 1 lakh, can be stretched to 1.2 or more if its value for money, future-proof and upgradeable.

Now most people would suggest assembling a desktop for gaming, but I don't know what the future bodes and where I will be posted or where I will work. I cant carry a desktop around with me, can I? (If it is possible, do suggest how!)
Can't buy a console because I can't lug my 30-inch LED TV around either.

That leaves me with 1 option - a gaming lappie.
Now of course, since laptops become obsolete in 2-3 years and can't be upgraded like desktops, spending a lakh or more would be a bad investment. But then, Azom to the rescue (I hope?)

What attracts me to this particular brand is the future-proofing and upgradeability options. All in one, it seems like a mobile desktop. They're even throwing in a desktop-grade CPU.

Went in for an enquiry, recieved the following quote:



> We have launched Pascal (NVidia 10 gen) GPU and below is starting configuration along with upgrade options. All major components CPU/GPU/RAM/Storage are upgradable and the CPU is desktop grade, so even the i5-6500 desktop grade CPU included below is faster than a laptop grade i7-6700HQ CPU available with other brand laptops.
> 
> Azom Laptop - Exigo
> Clevo Barebone - P750DM2
> ...



TL,DR - Is this quote from Azom worth 1,20,000 and should I go for it? Or can you guys provide a solution where I can make an assembled desktop portable? (Don't kill me for asking this!)

Thanks!


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 26, 2016)

Azom is best regarding gaming laptops but their price starts from 120k onwards.

This 120k is regarding basic configuration like

Intel i5 6500,
Clevo barebones,
8GB Ram,
GTX 1060,
120GB SSD,
1TB HDD,
Full HD,
M.2 provision etc

But if you need good configuration then the asking price goes high upto 180k

If the minimum price was 80k then upon adding everything like M.2 SSD, 250/500GB SSD, Backlit Keyboard can make it go 120-140k

But 180k is too much asking price.

Just ask for a quote from Azom regarding your customised config. Not their default config. Ok.

If the price of a customised config reaches 150k then check xoticpc.com

I think they will ship to India as well but had to bear extra customs duties.



Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## parashar91 (Nov 26, 2016)

Yes this is their starting configuration. But this is all I can afford for now, I can't really add any upgrades. What I want to know is,

Is this configuration worth 1,20,000? As in, is it Value for money? (Considering that I can upgrade CPU, GPU, RAM, HDD in the future)?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 26, 2016)

XOTIC PC | Sager NP9152 (Clevo P750DM2)- Laptop w/ 6th Gen Intel Core i

This base config has an i7-6700 and comes for the same price 114k.

Ask them to upgrade the cpu without extra charges.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 27, 2016)

parashar91 said:


> Yes this is their starting configuration. But this is all I can afford for now, I can't really add any upgrades. What I want to know is,
> 
> Is this configuration worth 1,20,000? As in, is it Value for money? (Considering that I can upgrade CPU, GPU, RAM, HDD in the future)?


Its better to go with Xoticpc which offers much better prices for a customised gaming laptop.

Azom should have started with 80K at least.

Their profit margins are huge because they do base their config on Clevo barebones like Xoticpc.

Use the following Sager Clevo barebone as the base model and customise according to your taste & budget: Sager NP8151-S (Clevo P650RP6) - 15.6&quot; Gaming Noteboo

The above model starts with $1320.

Don't go with unnecessary things like Laser Ecthing. Ok.

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## parashar91 (Nov 27, 2016)

SaiyanGoku said:


> XOTIC PC | Sager NP9152 (Clevo P750DM2)- Laptop w/ 6th Gen Intel Core i
> 
> This base config has an i7-6700 and comes for the same price 114k.
> 
> Ask them to upgrade the cpu without extra charges.



Hi saiyangoku,
They say they're providing a desktop grade i5


> The CPU is desktop grade, so even the i5-6500 desktop grade CPU included below is faster than a laptop grade i7-6700HQ CPU available with other brand laptops.



Does this change the equation?

- - - Updated - - -



bssunilreddy said:


> Its better to go with Xoticpc which offers much better prices for a customised gaming laptop.
> 
> Azom should have started with 80K at least.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the reply
Wouldn't import duty/customs raise the price by 25%?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 27, 2016)

parashar91 said:


> Hi saiyangoku,
> They say they're providing a desktop grade i5
> 
> Does this change the equation?


If you don't need those extra 4 threads from desktop i7-6700, i5-6500 would be enough.




parashar91 said:


> Thanks for the reply
> *Wouldn't import duty/customs raise the price by 25%?*



That and you won't get warranty too.


----------



## parashar91 (Nov 27, 2016)

SaiyanGoku said:


> If you don't need those extra 4 threads from desktop i7-6700, i5-6500 would be enough.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What I really like is, that I can always upgrade to an i7-6700 after a year or so when I can afford to. 

I went to xoticpc website, and this is what I found:



> All International Customers (including Canada) will have to pay Taxes/Duties upon receipt of their package. These charges are not charged by XOTIC PC. They are charged by the shipping carrier at the time of delivery.



also



> For any Warranty the customer is responsible for shipping both ways to our service center in the US.



Considering I live in Kolkata, where Azom's office is located, I think its a no-brainer that I should just go for Azom?


----------



## abcxyz (Nov 28, 2016)

Guys as some of you know, few days ago I went through XoticPC and 10 other sites for my laptop selection. I exchanged upto 20 mails, several calls with XoticPC/Asus/MSI/Gigabyte Sale rep. Note these points,


XoticPC is great for customisation laptops, but the Sager model will not have warranty in India.
You need to bare the custom duty(XoticPC)
You need to ship to-fro California for any warranty issues.(XoticPC)
No OS(XoticPC)
If you want clevo model with warranty go for Hidevolution.
Asus/MSI/Gigabyte/Alienware/Razer/Celvos major 1060 gaming laptop providers
Warranty plays an important role
You can get warranty for Asus/Gigabyte/Alienware selected models in India

IMO Azom is just too costly for the specs their provide.
There are crazy deals going on in US, try to get one by someone over their to avoid tax. Benefits are goods such as, you will get great specs for decent price(warranty would be an issue). 
Asus/Gigabyte will provide warranty in India. MSI doesn't.

I bought Gigabyte for 90k specs,
Windows 10 Home 64-Bit
Intel Core i7-6700HQ 2.6 GHz
17.3" IPS Screen
16 GB DDR4
1 TB HDD + 128 GB SSD
GeForce GTX 1070 8 GB GDDR5

If you are interested to get one from USA. We can help you get a decent laptop under 100k.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 28, 2016)

Yes, Azom is just too costly for the specs they are offering.

Getting from US where great deals are available which offers international warranty or only US warranty is the best option.

Because within 120k OP can get a killer gaming laptop with full customization.

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 28, 2016)

abcxyz said:


> Guys as some of you know, few days ago I went through XoticPC and 10 other sites for my laptop selection. I exchanged upto 20 mails, several calls with XoticPC/Asus/MSI/Gigabyte Sale rep. Note these points,
> 
> 
> XoticPC is great for customisation laptops, but the Sager model will not have warranty in India.
> ...





What about customs and shipping charges?


----------



## abcxyz (Nov 28, 2016)

SaiyanGoku said:


> What about customs and shipping charges?



*My friend's friend from Texas*(free shipping)* is going to get**that to Hyderabad next month*(hence no customs )


----------



## parashar91 (Nov 28, 2016)

Okay, so here's the issue:

1) For those that think Azom is overpriced, consider this - they are the ones importing the clevo barebones and paying shipping/customs. They are also future-proofing it by screwing and not soldering the major components on. I can upgrade the CPU/GPU/RAM/SSD anytime. Can I do the same on XoticPc models?

2) They are located in Kolkata and so am I. Getting parts for repair and servicing will be much easier than if I had Gigabyte or Asus which (may) provide international warranty

3) Shipping is about 200$ which is around 12,000 bucks. Landing charge is 1% and Countervailing duty is 8.125% of retail price. Thats another 10,000 bucks. All in all, it comes to the same for me. I have no one I know in the US

Why I think Azom is value for money is because they are giving me room for expanding every major component without buying a whole new laptop after 3 years. In 2 years, when your GTX 1070 is outperformed at over 50% by some other GPU, you will have to buy a whole new laptop. I can just replace the GPU. Just saying :smile_NF:


----------

